# Weiterleitung nach If- Anweisung



## s0nic (12. Mai 2002)

folgendes Problem:

nach einer normalen If Anweisung soll erst ein Text erscheinen,
danach soll eine Weiterleitung folgen..
header, meta ..usw. hat bisher nich geklappt, vielleicht hab ichs auch falsch eingefügt, also bitte um Hilfe 

hier n bisschen code(ganz einfaches IF..)


```
<?

if ($user == xxx and $pass == xxx)       
   {
   echo "Access: OK<BR><BR> Please wait..";
   }                                                                                           
else ... usw.
```

bitte um hilfe 

gruß,..


----------



## Dunsti (12. Mai 2002)

weiterleiten geht mit 
	
	
	



```
header("Location: neueseite.html");
```
 auch innerhalb einer IF-Abfrage.
Problem ist nur, daß vor diesem Befehl keine Ausgabe an den Browser erfolgen darf !!! also kein "echo" oder sonstiges HTML


hope that helpz

Dunsti


----------



## s0nic (12. Mai 2002)

also habs getestet..

mit header gehts, aber ohne echo davor 

gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit, nen Text davor erscheinen und dann erst weiterleiten zu lassen ? 

danke schonmal


----------

